# Gracie won't stop whining and barking!



## Gracie

Pleeeeease help?!

Gracie is now 6 months old and is still whining and barking when ever we leave the room or go out of the house or when she is out in the garden. 

My neighbours have now complained and i don't know what to do?!!?!? I have tried leaving her for a little time then returning and gradually increasing the time but she just isn't adjusting. We visit my folks quite often who have caravan. Both Gracie and their dog get tied up outside whilst we all sit out there. She is fine until we start moving around. My parents dog doesn't even notice or budge but Gracie is there yapping away and generally just making it unpleasant for everyone 

I just don't know what to do anywhere, it is making everyone very sad and frustrated!


----------



## kendal

is she botherd about treats or a kong ?


----------



## Gracie

I leave her toys, treats and chews when ever I leave her but still nothing works


----------



## kendal

have you crat trained her? what about leaving a radio on, have you tried getting her realy tierd before you know your going to leave her. 


have you been to any puppy training with her. 



oh and where are the updated photos of her. has she had her first hair cut yet? sorry i digress lol 

do you have to be out of sight before she starts or is it just if she can still see you but for some reason like being tetherd that means she cant falow you ?


----------



## Dylansmum

I'm not a great expert in dog behaviour/training, but if I had that problem I would look for books/articles addressing that particular problem. I think it may be hard on a forum for anyone to go into enough detail to help you train her out of it. However someone may be able to recommend some reading that might help. If you are unable to produce an improvement yourself, there are specialist behaviour therapists such as BarkBusters who would come to your home and use their methods to assist. They are not cheap but do offer a lifetime guarantee and if the problem becomes really distressing then that might be an option to consider. Hope you find a solution x


----------



## Gracie

Yes Gracie is crate trained, she goes in there at night to sleep and when ever we leave the house without her. 

I do take her out with me if i am going to places that will accomodate her. Even if she can not come with us I will only leave her 4 hours max!

I am taking her to puppy classes but as yet have not covered the barking issue. 

She barks and whines if i leave her in the kitchen while i go upstairs and also when she is out in the back garden with that patio doors closed. She can see us through them. 

Will stick some recent pics on now!


----------



## embee

Ahhhh so cute. I'm with Dylansmum on this one - it is impossible to advise without actually seeing her first hand and seeing what you do. If it were me I'd also find a behaviourist trainer to come and do a house visit.

The trainer I use has this article http://www.dogbasics.co.uk/articles/alone.html


----------



## raywendy18

How are you getting on with Gracie? I can totally empathise with you - I have exactly the same problem with my pup Pippa (however, it is only early days as she hasnt been with us for even a week yet) BUT it is very stressful. I feel like i'm almost trapped and that i cant do the normal routine weekly things with kids - however obviously i will have to but i dread having to 'nip' out because when i return she's in a real state (messy too) and you're supposed to ignore them when you first arrive home ? The thought of this going on indefinitely is very sad


----------



## wilfiboy

Hope you got it sorted... although I just avoided some of the issues !!! I dont shut the door when I let them out and they follow me upstairs if they want, a cop out I suppose but just so you dont think that everyone else has got it right !! I ignore both of mine when i come in first thing in the morning and when I let Mable out of her crate if Ive been out, just so that I'm not making coming out of the crate more exciting, she sits and waits to be let out although when younger would be dashing around inside, I would wait until she'd calmed down before opening it. Like you though Wendy you find yourself not going any where or waiting for someone to get in before you go out ....


----------



## JoJo

Umm what would I do .... poss crate her anytime I am not going to be with her, as barking is not good and the neighbours moaning is even less good. 

Ok I guess this could be unpractical if you are just poping out of the room for a few minutes, its tricky one, a nice juicy bone in the crate would help. It sounds like she is perfetcly crate trained, it is just she misses yoiu and wants to be with you. Oakley was slightly like this and still has his moments now, but he soon realised I would come back, I was only running upstairs with clean washing  ahh he missed me ....

Oh just seen Fallon's offer, take he rup on it, she can retrain Gracie .. perfect ....


----------



## RosieJoy

*Same issue*

hi! i feel your pain, i am having the same type of issue with my 4 month old Cockapoo., and my neighbors in my building are complaining. Ive been trying a bunch of techniques, but she watches me wherever i go and wants to be with me ALL THE TIME, and whenever she cant, she BArks and Cries! the fact is, i need to leave her some times, and she needs to get used to that. 
I just dont know what i am doing wrong. 
So, if you have any luck with anything, please let me know! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Marzi

Kiki fortunately is fine with being left... however when training for the Gold Kennel Club Good Citizen thingy part of the test involves the dogs being left in a room unaccompanied. I had a dog who found this very stressful. I used to practice at home, walking out of the room and tossing a few bits of kibble on the floor and saying 'I'll be back!' cheerfully. Shut the door and immediately go back in and watch them as they eat the kibble, then praise and fuss. 
Repeat many many times - literally not leaving the door shut for more than a moment. When it gets to the point that they immediately start eating the scattered pieces of kibble rather than trying to follow you out of the door, then scatter the kibble a bit further and be out for a minute longer.
Baby steps....
Eventually you can toss a bit of kibble towards their bed, or the corner of the room and leave and they will get better.
Well, it worked for Hooch and he passed his gold first go... 
We had to crate him at home for a while longer because he was destructive, but by the time he was 1 we could leave him and he would be quiet and fine.... unless the postman or the window cleaner came. But hey no dog is perfect all the time!!


----------



## Von

When Jenna was small she cried when we put her in the puppy pen.What worked for us was putting her in the pen, and every time she cried I walked out of the room, leaving her on her own. I would go back in the minute she stopped, and sit without communicating with her after a minute or so. If she cried again, I would just leave the room. As soon as she managed to stay quiet for a short time, I told her she was a good girl, gave her a chew, but didn't let her out. If she cried again I would leave the room again and repeat the procedure, but giving her the same chew now in her pen. Eventually she realised that I did come back, but if she cried I would leave, she eventually would just settle with her chew. it actually didn't take very long although it needed reinforcing for the first few days. After that I could leave her in the pen whilst I had a shower, or did something else I needed to do, and we were able to extend it to us leaving the house.


----------

